# Prime stopped working on Bolt



## Fireblade (Nov 17, 2017)

Got a Bolt running 21.8.1.RC6-USC-11-849. 3-4 weeks ago (roughly), Amazon Prime video stopped working from the TiVo, after working fine for years. At first, I was getting the error "Insufficient Bandwidth" whenever trying to play a Prime video. My TiVo is attached to my router with ethernet and I have gigabit internet. I hooked a PC to the same ethernet cable that my TiVo is normally on, and got 900+ Mbits/sec on a speed test. Since the TiVo app no longer works, I switched to using my Sony TV's Prime app and I can watch things just fine from there. So the bandwidth message is obviously bogus. More recently, in addition to "Insufficient Bandwidth" I'm also getting an error that just says "Problem Occurred" some of the time - but it never works.

Tried de-registering my TiVo from Amazon and re-registering it. Didn't fix the problem.

Any known issues/bugs that might cause this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Fireblade said:


> Any known issues/bugs that might cause this?


You are not alone: Netflix and Amazon Video Intermittently Not Working


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

As always, first step is to reboot network components and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Fireblade (Nov 17, 2017)

jrtroo said:


> As always, first step is to reboot network components and see if that does the trick.


Yeah, tried all that of course, but just tried it again and no change. The generic "Problem Occurred" error seems far more common than the "Insufficient Bandwidth" error these days, but when this problem first started a few weeks ago it seemed like I was always getting "Insufficient Bandwidth". I don't see any way to get more info on the specific issue from within the Prime app.

Don't have an active Netflix account, so can't test whether that works from the Bolt or not. But YouTube seems to work fine from it.

I also have TiVo Minis on this same ethernet network, and Prime works just fine from them. Only broken from the Bolt. Wonder if it's a new bug TiVo recently introduced, or a hardware issue on my Bolt.


----------



## Fireblade (Nov 17, 2017)

Prime from my Bolt just started magically working again today, after weeks of never working. For no apparent reason - software version is still the same, there's been no update yet. Same experience the guy in the other linked thread had, I guess.

On the downside, started up a Hulu trial to see if that works, and when I try to play a Hulu video through the TiVo Hulu app, I just get a screen full of old-school static (of the Poltergeist-inducing kind). Meanwhile, Hulu works perfectly through my TV's Hulu app.


----------



## Girlzoom (Jul 30, 2015)

Fireblade said:


> Yeah, tried all that of course, but just tried it again and no change. The generic "Problem Occurred" error seems far more common than the "Insufficient Bandwidth" error these days, but when this problem first started a few weeks ago it seemed like I was always getting "Insufficient Bandwidth". I don't see any way to get more info on the specific issue from within the Prime app.
> 
> Don't have an active Netflix account, so can't test whether that works from the Bolt or not. But YouTube seems to work fine from it.
> 
> I also have TiVo Minis on this same ethernet network, and Prime works just fine from them. Only broken from the Bolt. Wonder if it's a new bug TiVo recently introduced, or a hardware issue on my Bolt.


My Prime only has audio, no video. No issue with Netflix.


----------



## Girlzoom (Jul 30, 2015)

Only audio on Prime for me. No video or error messages. I have Netflix but no issues with that app.


----------



## Fireblade (Nov 17, 2017)

As I posted a little over a month ago, Prime on TiVo suddenly started working again for me after months of not working at all, and it's been working fine since then.

More recently though I tried to watch a show on Netflix (The Magicians) and it just crashes the TiVo Netflix app everytime. Ended up having to use my TV's Netflix app instead.

Maybe the moral of the story is don't bother trying to use these streaming apps on the TiVo anyway, far more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## onovotny (Aug 26, 2013)

I have this issue as well. I have a gigabit connection and the TiVo is hardwired to the hub. It's not a bandwidth issue. Only thing that seems to help is rebooting the TiVo, then it works again. Seems like a bug in the software stack.


----------

